# RCL-3000



## BriteIdea (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife and I just dropped of a couple of bags of donated clothes to Value Village.

Typically if I'm near there I might drop in and check out any cheapy flashlights or transistor radios. Many times they're cheap enough



I paid $5.00 for this light, came with the wrong wall charger (I have plenty) and the remote control was missing (no biggy)



It's charging as I type: I have never seen this brand before and wonder if anyone else has one or has seen one.

Im going to assume that the battery is shot. It if takes a charge, Ill be a head of the game. If not, its an easy fix to replace the 6V lead-acid.

It's a dual flouresent tubular bulb with 3 settings. It looks like it's half decently built, same as, or maybe better than the Coleman lights. 

Anyone else have one? I'll eventually post a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes a picture please.

I may have something simular. Its a Two tube flourescent with high and low.


----------



## GenoWalzl (Sep 20, 2011)

It has been a while since this was originally posted but I am taking a stab at it. I have been given a RCL 3000 that doesn't work and I didn't want to automatically assume it was the battery that was the cause and plop down another $25 without checking. Is there a way I can troubleshoot to make sure of the part I need before plunging in? The manual for this piece is worthless. Thanks in advance for any assistance that can be provided.



BriteIdea said:


> My wife and I just dropped of a couple of bags of donated clothes to Value Village.
> 
> Typically if I'm near there I might drop in and check out any cheapy flashlights or transistor radios. Many times they're cheap enough
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 20, 2011)

See this.

Bill


----------

